
Twitter Needs to Change – Ted Talk with Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey - GlobalOwls
https://www.ted.com/talks/jack_dorsey_how_twitter_needs_to_change
======
GlobalOwls
Can Twitter be saved? In a wide-ranging conversation with TED's Chris Anderson
and Whitney Pennington Rodgers, Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey discusses the future
of the platform -- acknowledging problems with harassment and moderation and
proposing some fundamental changes that he hopes will encourage healthy,
respectful conversations. "Are we actually delivering something that people
value every single day?" Dorsey asks.

